# honey/beeswax moisturiser recipes?



## viethoney (Jul 17, 2008)

can you make mead??

How should do it for good taste?

Viethoney


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

viethoney said:


> can you make mead??Viethoney


Hi Viethoney and welcome to Beesource.
There is a forum here specifically dealing with meadmaking.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=256
Enjoy!
Sheri


----------



## mwolf (Jul 3, 2013)

harvest said:


> Does anyone have an organic/natural recipe for hand lotion/moisturiser?
> I have a great lip balm/all over balm recipe that I'll exchange...[I know there are a lot of lip balm recipes on here already, but I haven't seen this one so far]
> 
> 1 tablespoon grated beeswax
> ...


I always buy pure beeswax moisturizer at morenature.com because it is seriously the best lotion I have ever used for my eczema. I'm looking at the ingredients list on the side of the container and their beeswax moisturizer is made from raw beeswax, coconut oil, almond oil, apricot seed oil, beta carotene, vitamin d, vitamin e, and lavender? hope that helps...


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Try lotion bars...1 cup clean melted beeswax, 1 cup shea butter & 1 cup coconut oil. add 1 tsp of vit e oil. melt all together and pour into muffin pan or silicone mold. everyone I know loves them.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

harvest;336009
So....can anyone see my balm recipe and raise me a lotion recipe...? ;-)[/QUOTE said:


> I have one that I used beeswax, organic virgin olive and coconut oil, honey, and vit E. Its a bit oily but works great. Heals cracked skin and lasts several handwashings. I started using it as a night cream and hair conditioner too. I can look for recipe tomorrow.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Harvest, you will like this site:

http://asonomagarden.wordpress.com/2011/09/19/how-to-make-an-easy-beeswax-lotion/

I cut the recipe in half and added a tablespoon of honey

"How to Make an Easy Beeswax Lotion

1 c. olive oil
1/2 c. coconut oil
1/2 c. beeswax (I prefer the pastilles for easy melting, if using solid beeswax use 2 oz.)
1/2 t. Vitamin E oil (or about 5 capsules cut open and squeezed out) (optional)
20 drops (approximately) essential oil (optional)

Combine olive oil, coconut oil and beeswax pastilles into a pint sized canning jar. Put this jar into a saucepan and fill the saucepan with water until it comes 3/4 of the way up the canning jar, being careful not to get water into the oil mixture. Put on the stove over medium/low heat. Heat and stir occasionally until melted. Let cool to room temperature either by leaving out or quicken the process by putting into the refrigerator. During the cooling process, put a fork into the jar and stir vigorously every 15 minutes or so. Once at room temperature, add in the Vitamin E and essential oil. That’s it. You have lotion!"


----------

